

X-Stream.ly launches - bwillard
http://blog.x-stream.ly/post/11653511568/x-stream-ly-launches

======
bwillard
Hi guys, X-stream.ly is a push messaging PaaS that requires no servers to use.

We'd love for people to check it out and give us your feedback.

Thanks

------
pjunk
Very Cool!

